# Holiday Sets from bareMinerals and Josie Maran



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

This holiday season, chemical-laden cosmetics are on the naughty list. 

Instead, these holiday exclusives are formulated with clean, non-toxic ingredients. Plus, these festive, prepackaged gift sets are easy and convenient, making them a perfect option for a last-minute gift for any beauty fanatic. 

﻿From long-lasting liquid lipsticks to nourishing skincare duos, these gifts from *bareMinerals *and *Josie Maran *include something for everyone.






*bareMinerals Solar Spectrum Beauty Essentials*
For those who wants a little bit of everything, look no further than this holiday exclusive. This gift is filled with full-sized picks from eyes, face, and lips. Matte, sparkling, and shimmering finishes can be used to create infinite makeup looks throughout the season.


















*Price: *$98
*Where To Buy: *bareminerals.com






*GEN NUDE Eyeshadow Aurora Lights*
The palette of 18 stunning eyeshadows to rock around every holiday hot spot is equipped with 8 new and exclusive hues. These sophisticated neutral shades, in soft matte to rich metallic finishes provide seamless bendability and pigment-packed color that lasts up to 12 hours. 

















*Price: *$48
*Where To Buy: *bareminerals.com and ulta.com






*JOSIE MARAN*






*Firm and Nourish Power Duo*
Say goodbye to dull and dehydrated skin with this bestselling skincare duo. This gift set nourishes and hydrates your skin with two full-sized favorites, 100% Pure Argan Oil and Whipped Argan Oil Face Butter - packed in a beautiful responsibly sourced makeup bag.

















*Price: *$19
*Where To Buy: *Sephora, sephora.com, and josiemaran.com






*Josie Maran Pure Argan Hydration Duo*
If one of your beauty goals for the upcoming year is to hydrate and attain a radiant, vibrant complexion, then this duo has you covered! This nourishing, travel-friendly duo includes Josie's classic, cold-pressed, 100% Pure Argan Oil and 100% Pure Argan Oil Light.


----------

